# Rest in peace Tallan



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yesterday my Tallan had to be put down due to pancreatic failure. She was the best Yorkie ever. Unfortunately I had to place her with a good friend of mine a few years ago because my GSD Gala wanted to kill her. For her safety I gave her to my friend, but I've seen her many times after and spent time with her, she had a GREAT home with my friend and they are just as heartbroken as I am. I brought her home when she was just 8 weeks old and she always thought she was one more GSD. I will never forget you Tallan. Rest in peace. :teary::teary::teary:
She would have been 10 years old on the 22nd of this month...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh sad. sorry for your loss. sounds like she had a good life.:hugs:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry. Sounds as though she had a great life and the heart and spirit of a big dog.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine the pain you're going though.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I am sorry Carolina. It always hurts. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

She was beautiful. I am so very sorry for you and your friend :hugging:

Run free little one.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so sorry, she was such a cutie!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a pretty girl she was.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Tallen. It does sound like she had a wonderful 10 years!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Rest in peace, little one.


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm so sorry Carolina for your loss. Sounds like you gave her a good life to live. Godspeed Tallan and run free with all your new friends now.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

What a very sweet girl - I'm sorry for the loss that you and your friends are enduring and sending hugs from Nebraska!


----------



## rosey516 (Feb 15, 2004)

My sympathy goes out to you and your friend.. She was such a cutie!


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

=( I'm sorry for your loss! Tallan is beautiful!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone, reading this posts makes me start crying all over again.  She was awesome! And loved by many. :wub:


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Aww.. I'm sorry to hear this.. She was the cutest little dog.. They're never around long enough that's for sure.. 

Rest in Paradise sweet Tallan! :angel:


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Shes adorable. Sorry for your loss, she was a sweetie


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that. She looked adorable in those pictures! It's so hard when we lose one of our furbabies. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Just saw this thread so sorry Tallan was stunning and I love the name


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. She was super cute. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

What a beautiful girl, I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you and your friend.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

She looks like a terrific, spirited terrier with personality plus. Love the name. I am so sorry for your and your friend's loss. Rest in peace, Tallan.


----------

